# Marriott Phuket Asia Pacific Enrollment to DC Program



## ccpinternational (May 21, 2016)

When I was searching for my vacation at Lake Tahoe this evening(morning in the US), I found that we can make points reservation for Marriott Phuket Beach Club. Then I go to enrollment center and PBC is on the list for enrollment for 3270(mine is platinum). 

The fees for enrollment is 0. The terms on the top says, if you are PBC owner from US, HK, SIN, Malaysia, China....., at the same time you are DC owner, you may enroll for free. I clicked enroll......., and my level changed from Executive to Presidetial......  

Any one with platinum plus week (Lunar Year and Xmas week), may give it try, see if you can get more than 6000pts, since it requires that many pts to reserve for those weeks.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 21, 2016)

Interesting, no announcement of any kind that Asia owners can enroll their weeks?

I see this now on the enrollment link on the MVCI website.



> *You may enroll certain Marriott's Phuket Beach Club week(s) in the Exchange Program for a limited time at the introductory price of only $595*. Except for certain weeks purchased from Marriott Vacation Club International or its affiliates, weeks that are purchased after April 21, 2016 are not eligible for this offer. Weeks purchased from third parties (i.e., not from Marriott Vacation Club International) with a transfer date prior to April 21, 2016 may be eligible for this offer. Offer is valid for Marriott's Phuket Beach Club weeks only.


----------



## bazzap (May 21, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Interesting, no announcement of any kind that Asia owners can enroll their weeks?
> 
> I see this now on the enrollment link on the MVCI website.


Dioxide, would that be by selecting My Account, then Enroll (under Quick Links)?
https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/enroll
If so, as a UK based owner I don't see this.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 21, 2016)

bazzap said:


> Dioxide, would that be by selecting My Account, then Enroll (under Quick Links)?
> https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/enroll
> If so, as a UK based owner I don't see this.



I saw it from the main page right after logging in. Under the Manage Your Ownership section on the right, there is a link labeled "Enrollment". I get to the same thing when I go through My Account/Quick Links/Enroll also. It is the third paragraph under Enrollment Notice.

Though it looks like it is limited to the following:



> Online enrollment of Phuket Beach Club weeks is limited to residents of the United States, Singapore, Hong Kong, India, Indonesia, Macau, China, Thailand, and Malaysia. For more information please contact Member Services. Owners of Phuket Beach Club and/or Ko Olina Beach Club week intervals enrolled in the Club Point Overlay Program may be entitled to have their Exchange Program enrollment costs waived. Please call Member Services for more details.



I see this after I check the I have read and understood the above box and click the Start Enrolling Now button.


----------



## ccpinternational (May 21, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Interesting, no announcement of any kind that Asia owners can enroll their weeks?
> 
> I see this now on the enrollment link on the MVCI website.



When Ｉenroll mine last night, it is free. I did not see $595 enrollment fee.


----------



## bazzap (May 22, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I saw it from the main page right after logging in. Under the Manage Your Ownership section on the right, there is a link labeled "Enrollment". I get to the same thing when I go through My Account/Quick Links/Enroll also. It is the third paragraph under Enrollment Notice.
> 
> Though it looks like it is limited to the following:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am not sure why European residents seem to be excluded from online enrolment?
I had an online chat with Owner Services, who advised that as a UK owner of PBC weeks I could enrol but would need to do so by phone.
I tried phoning our local Owner Services in Cork but they were closed, so I phoned the US Owner Services number.
They tried to transfer me to someone who would help, but noone was available.
They did at least monitor the call to check and said they would arrange for a call back before the US office closed.
I never received a call back - nothing is ever easy.
I will try again on Monday.


----------



## MALC9990 (May 22, 2016)

bazzap said:


> Thanks, I am not sure why European residents seem to be excluded from online enrolment?
> I had an online chat with Owner Services, who advised that as a UK owner of PBC weeks I could enrol but would need to do so by phone.
> I tried phoning our local Owner Services in Cork but they were closed, so I phoned the US Owner Services number.
> They tried to transfer me to someone who would help, but noone was available.
> ...



Enrolment for DC has never been available to European owners of European  resort weeks and still we must telephone to exchange a week for DC points.


----------



## bazzap (May 22, 2016)

MALC9990 said:


> Enrolment for DC has never been available to European owners of European  resort weeks and still we must telephone to exchange a week for DC points.


I was trying to recall how we enrolled our European weeks.
I think it was through the Playa Andaluza / Marbella Beach Club sales offices, so I probably never considered the online v phone issue back then.


----------



## MALC9990 (May 22, 2016)

bazzap said:


> I was trying to recall how we enrolled our European weeks.
> I think it was through the Playa Andaluza / Marbella Beach Club sales offices, so I probably never considered the online v phone issue back then.



Yes I enrolled mine when I was at Son Antem in 2012 just the day after the enrollement was started for European weeks. 

When I clicked on the enrollement option online this morning it showed all my weeks incl PBC and my recent purchase at Marbella as well as all my other weeks at son Antem and Playa so I will contact my man at Marbella later today and see what he thinks but as he is sales he will probably pass it on to the admin people.


----------



## bazzap (May 22, 2016)

MALC9990 said:


> Yes I enrolled mine when I was at Son Antem in 2012 just the day after the enrollement was started for European weeks.
> 
> When I clicked on the enrollement option online this morning it showed all my weeks incl PBC and my recent purchase at Marbella as well as all my other weeks at son Antem and Playa so I will contact my man at Marbella later today and see what he thinks but as he is sales he will probably pass it on to the admin people.


Yes the website "Enrol" link shows all my weeks as well, but just advises phoning Owner Services.
I doubt we can read too much into that, but we will see how we get on when we can eventually get through to them on the phone.
It was interesting to see from one of dioxide's earlier posts
"Weeks purchased from third parties (i.e., not from Marriott Vacation Club International) with a transfer date prior to April 21, 2016 may be eligible for this offer. Offer is valid for Marriott's Phuket Beach Club week."


----------



## dioxide45 (May 22, 2016)

bazzap said:


> Yes the website "Enrol" link shows all my weeks as well, but just advises phoning Owner Services.
> I doubt we can read too much into that, but we will see how we get on when we can eventually get through to them on the phone.
> It was interesting to see from one of dioxide's earlier posts
> "Weeks purchased from third parties (i.e., not from Marriott Vacation Club International) with a transfer date prior to April 21, 2016 may be eligible for this offer. Offer is valid for Marriott's Phuket Beach Club week."



That almost makes it look like enrollment has been open for a month now? With the US and Euro weeks enrollment, the date has always coincided with when the opened enrollment.


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 22, 2016)

$595.00 for me. 

So, if I understand correctly-we don't have any current DC points.

This gives us 2500 DC points per year to use. OR, we can just use it as our home week as we have been. OR deposit to II as we have done in the past.

We don't lose anything. We just gain the ability to use DC points.

Am I missing something?


----------



## taterhed (May 22, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> That almost makes it look like enrollment has been open for a month now? With the US and Euro weeks enrollment, the date has always coincided with when the opened enrollment.



I think we all talked about this very thing about 6 mos ago.... I was all excited to buy a resale from UK broker for peanuts to enroll.

Of course, wifey said no.  (well, that's not the exact words she used )

Looks like it's true after all.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 22, 2016)

Mr. Vker said:


> $595.00 for me.
> 
> So, if I understand correctly-we don't have any current DC points.
> 
> ...



If it's the same as the US/Caribbean Weeks, which it sounds like it is, you can use your Weeks the same as always OR elect annually to exchange them for the allotted amount of DC Points.  Just make sure that you elect prior to the deadline.


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 22, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> If it's the same as the US/Caribbean Weeks, which it sounds like it is, you can use your Weeks the same as always OR elect annually to exchange them for the allotted amount of DC Points.  Just make sure that you elect prior to the deadline.



Excellent. AND I just noticed if I enroll Aruba SC the total goes to $695.00 for both weeks. Aruba alone? $2395.00. 

Think we will be enrolling both.


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 22, 2016)

Also, IIRC-MVCI will cover II fees (not including getaways) etc. 

So, we only gain flexibility we aren't risking or losing anything-correct?

Also, has deadline passed for 2017 to declare points vs weeks.


----------



## kfreeman (May 22, 2016)

Enrolled 4 EOY weeks last night.  Fee was $0 as I have other enrolled weeks.  Looks like Plat weeks convert to 3270 pts, and Plat weeks are booked for 3270 pts - no skim.


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 22, 2016)

Just enrolled PBC and Aruba SC for $695.00. 5500 points/year


----------



## Seaport104 (May 22, 2016)

kfreeman said:


> Enrolled 4 EOY weeks last night.  Fee was $0 as I have other enrolled weeks.  Looks like Plat weeks convert to 3270 pts, and Plat weeks are booked for 3270 pts - no skim.



I am so kicking myself for passing up buying a Phuket resale for a great price last year


----------



## magicjourney (May 22, 2016)

*Wow! you guys just saved me >10K*

You guys are fantastic! I was about to sign a contract to buy 1k points ($12k) in order to convert my resale Phuket weeks to Asia Pacific points. Now it seems better to just enroll them into MVC. :whoopie:

How do they calculate enrollment fee? When I select one of my two Phuket weeks and click calculate, it shows $1,495? If I select both weeks, it says $1,995?? I don't have any enrolled week, but I do have 2000 destination points I bought on resale market. Can anyone shed some light on it?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 22, 2016)

magicjourney said:


> You guys are fantastic! I was about to sign a contract to buy 1k points ($12k) in order to convert my resale Phuket weeks to Asia Pacific points. Now it seems better to just enroll them into MVC. :whoopie:
> 
> How do they calculate enrollment fee? When I select one of my two Phuket weeks and click calculate, it shows $1,495? If I select both weeks, it says $1,995?? I don't have any enrolled week, but I do have 2000 destination points I bought on resale market. Can anyone shed some light on it?



Your PBC week is an external resale purchase. Those look like the external pricing when they did the US rollout.


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 22, 2016)

magicjourney said:


> You guys are fantastic! I was about to sign a contract to buy 1k points ($12k) in order to convert my resale Phuket weeks to Asia Pacific points. Now it seems better to just enroll them into MVC. :whoopie:
> 
> How do they calculate enrollment fee? When I select one of my two Phuket weeks and click calculate, it shows $1,495? If I select both weeks, it says $1,995?? I don't have any enrolled week, but I do have 2000 destination points I bought on resale market. Can anyone shed some light on it?



Sweet! Great job. I think Dioxide is correct. Resale weeks are a bit more to enroll. However, at some point they may not be able to be enrolled at all. That's what happened in the US IIRC.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 22, 2016)

Mr. Vker said:


> Sweet! Great job. I think Dioxide is correct. Resale weeks are a bit more to enroll. However, at some point they may not be able to be enrolled at all. That's what happened in the US IIRC.



External US weeks can still be enrolled. The price is the same now no matter how you purchased your week.


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 22, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> External US weeks can still be enrolled. The price is the same now no matter how you purchased your week.



My mistake. I thought you had to buy points to enroll them now vs just enrolling direct.


----------



## magicjourney (May 22, 2016)

*Thanks for your quick response!*

I actually found the old thread in 2010:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=124194

dioxide45 are absolutely right. Resale week costs more to enroll. 

Btw, both of my weeks are in Phase I, weeks 1-52. They have the same point value 3270.


----------



## ccpinternational (May 22, 2016)

I am wondering why it is free to enroll my PBC, but you mentioned $595 enrollment fee for yours. My guess is if you enrolled weeks in the past, this would be waived.


----------



## ccpinternational (May 22, 2016)

bazzap said:


> Yes the website "Enrol" link shows all my weeks as well, but just advises phoning Owner Services.
> I doubt we can read too much into that, but we will see how we get on when we can eventually get through to them on the phone.
> It was interesting to see from one of dioxide's earlier posts
> "Weeks purchased from third parties (i.e., not from Marriott Vacation Club International) with a transfer date prior to April 21, 2016 may be eligible for this offer. Offer is valid for Marriott's Phuket Beach Club week."



Bazzap, can you enroll them online? or you have to call. If your PBC shows on the list, I guess you can just click "Enroll" on the bottom right.


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 22, 2016)

ccpinternational said:


> I am wondering why it is free to enroll my PBC, but you mentioned $595 enrollment fee for yours. My guess is if you enrolled weeks in the past, this would be waived.



I had never enrolled weeks before. That's why I had to pay now. However, I got a huge break to include Aruba this time. I am not complaining! Those that had enrolled before seem to be free.


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 22, 2016)

ccpinternational said:


> Bazzap, can you enroll them online? or you have to call. If your PBC shows on the list, I guess you can just click "Enroll" on the bottom right.



That's what I did. However, people in the UK have to call.


----------



## bazzap (May 23, 2016)

ccpinternational said:


> Bazzap, can you enroll them online? or you have to call. If your PBC shows on the list, I guess you can just click "Enroll" on the bottom right.


My PBC weeks show under My Account, but when I click on "Enroll" on the bottom right it just says that I need to phone Owner Services for enrolment.
This seems to be a UK thing (perhaps a European thing) 
When I originally enrolled my US/Caribbean weeks I also had to do it by phone.
When I subsequently enrolled my European weeks, I did that whilst staying at one of the resorts.

23rd June 2016 Update
I phoned Owner Services in Cork this morning, when they reopened.
Unbelievably, I learn that UK residents not only can't enrol online but we can't enrol by phone either - we can only enrol by visiting a sales office at an MVC resort.
Total madness.


----------



## rickxylon (May 23, 2016)

Just enrolled my PBC for free. I bought this last year thru a realtor for $5,500 and was hoping I could eventually enroll it. I had enrolled some Hawaii and Caribbean weeks before. I still cannot enroll 2 other non-Marriott purchased weeks in Aruba and at Waiohai (even though Waiohai is part of the Asia-Pacific properties). Not sure why I can't enroll Waiohai. Anyone know?


----------



## ccpinternational (May 23, 2016)

rickxylon said:


> Just enrolled my PBC for free. I bought this last year thru a realtor for $5,500 and was hoping I could eventually enroll it. I had enrolled some Hawaii and Caribbean weeks before. I still cannot enroll 2 other non-Marriott purchased weeks in Aruba and at Waiohai (even though Waiohai is part of the Asia-Pacific properties). Not sure why I can't enroll Waiohai. Anyone know?



only PBC can be enrolled this time. Waiohai belongs to AP points system


----------



## Xpat (May 23, 2016)

Sounds like the consensus here is that this is a good or great opportunity. I've never really looked into the DC program due to owning only non-enrollable resale weeks and the high cost to purchase points from Marriott, but at $1,495, I think I'm going to give it a try and see how well the points reservation system works for me.

I'm just hoping it will not be too difficult to book some shoulder-season long weekends 2-6 months ahead of check-in. Looking at the DC point chart, 3,270 points for about $1000 in MF's (+$185) seems to translate into some decent values at a lot of resorts. I guess MFs of $0.31 per point compares well to other resorts or the DC trust.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 23, 2016)

rickxylon said:


> Just enrolled my PBC for free. I bought this last year thru a realtor for $5,500 and was hoping I could eventually enroll it. I had enrolled some Hawaii and Caribbean weeks before. I still cannot enroll 2 other non-Marriott purchased weeks in Aruba and at Waiohai (even though Waiohai is part of the Asia-Pacific properties). Not sure why I can't enroll Waiohai. Anyone know?



Did you buy Aruba and Waiohai after 6/20/2010? If so, that is why you can't enroll them. They are ineligible due to the resale cutoff for the initial roll out of the DC program.


----------



## ccpinternational (May 24, 2016)

magicjourney said:


> I actually found the old thread in 2010:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=124194
> 
> dioxide45 are absolutely right. Resale week costs more to enroll.
> ...



For week 52, one need more than 6000pts to book．　Ｉ am wondering how many points one can get from Phase II platinum plus week.


----------



## rickxylon (May 24, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Did you buy Aruba and Waiohai after 6/20/2010? If so, that is why you can't enroll them. They are ineligible due to the resale cutoff for the initial roll out of the DC program.



I did buy them after 6/20/2010 as I did PBC, but was hoping Waohai would be included in this offer since it is part of AP. Sounds like it is only a part of the AP points system and therefore that makes it ineligible.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 24, 2016)

rickxylon said:


> I did buy them after 6/20/2010 as I did PBC, but was hoping Waohai would be included in this offer since it is part of AP. Sounds like it is only a part of the AP points system and therefore that makes it ineligible.



Only certain units at Waiohai are part of AP. Owning Waiohai doesn't give you access to the AP program. You need to own AP points or have converted/enrolled a PBC in the AP program. Waiohai is treated just like other domestic legacy weeks and have the 6/20/2010 cutoff.


----------



## MALC9990 (May 24, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Only certain units at Waiohai are part of AP. Owning Waiohai doesn't give you access to the AP program. You need to own AP points or have converted/enrolled a PBC in the AP program. Waiohai is treated just like other domestic legacy weeks and have the 6/20/2010 cutoff.



Waipahu was of course already included in the DC points system, so is governed by existing DC enrollement rules. PBC is the only weeks resort outside the DC. So the only resort impacted by this is PBC.


----------



## rickxylon (May 25, 2016)

Anyone know when these newly enrolled weeks will show up in our Interval International accounts?


----------



## Xpat (May 25, 2016)

Is the Marriott rewards point value of a Phuket Plat week only 100,000? I was expecting a little more - or maybe they vary by contract?


----------



## bazzap (May 25, 2016)

jpl88 said:


> Is the Marriott rewards point value of a Phuket Plat week only 100,000? I was expecting a little more - or maybe they vary by contract?


We no longer trade our weeks for MR points since they started devaluing significantly.
However, the last time we did our PBC Platinum weeks gave us 105,000 MR points.


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 25, 2016)

bazzap said:


> We no longer trade our weeks for MR points since they started devaluing significantly.
> However, the last time we did our PBC Platinum weeks gave us 105,000 MR points.



Gold weeks only 55k.


----------



## Seagila (Jun 9, 2016)

*PBC Gamble*

I'm considering the purchase of a resale week at PBC.

For the same purchase price, I can get an Annual Phase 1 Platinum (wks 1-20, 39-52) or EOY Phase 1 Platinum+ (wks 51/52).

If I were gambling that MVC might in the future allow me to enroll my PBC week in DC points, I would go for the EOY week due to the higher elected points I would get with it.  Too bad I missed the April 2016 deadline.

I imagine using, exchanging or renting the week myself and can imagine traveling to SE Asia every few years or so.

How is PBC as a trader?  Any other sage advice?

TIA


----------



## bazzap (Jun 10, 2016)

Seagila said:


> I'm considering the purchase of a resale week at PBC.
> 
> For the same purchase price, I can get an Annual Phase 1 Platinum (wks 1-20, 39-52) or EOY Phase 1 Platinum+ (wks 51/52).
> 
> ...


As you say, it is a shame you missed the April 2016 deadline.
We have just enrolled our developer and resale week there, Platinum Phase 1 and Platinum Phase 2 - the DC Points allocation is 3270 (Platinum + is huge, by comparison)
There may well be an opportunity to enrol a post cut off resale week in future, in the same way we have just been offered to enrol a European post cut off week BUT only with a very costly additional weeks purchase here in Spain (probably a points purchase elsewhere)
We have exchanged Phuket very successfully in the past, although we do tend just to travel in the shoulder season and the trading climate may have changed in the several years since we last did so.


----------



## dima (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi to fellow Phuket owners!
I just enrolled my Phuket weeks.  I have several Platinum Phase 1 and Phase 2 weeks.
All were enrolled with the same 3270 points allocation and can be traded for 100,000 MRP.
One drawback that I had to cancel AP overlay program and have left with 1000 yearly AP points. I asked MVCAP representative about future of AP points and reply was that they are working on way to exchange AP points for DC points in the future. I just hope it works out well too as this amount insignificant for reservations.
Anyway, this deal to join Phuket weeks to DC systems seems to be pretty nice offer!


----------



## bazzap (Jun 10, 2016)

dima said:


> Hi to fellow Phuket owners!
> I just enrolled my Phuket weeks.  I have several Platinum Phase 1 and Phase 2 weeks.
> All were enrolled with the same 3270 points allocation and can be traded for 100,000 MRP.
> One drawback that I had to cancel AP overlay program and have left with 1000 yearly AP points. I asked MVCAP representative about future of AP points and reply was that they are working on way to exchange AP points for DC points in the future. I just hope it works out well too as this amount insignificant for reservations.
> Anyway, this deal to join Phuket weeks to DC systems seems to be pretty nice offer!


They are working on it and hopefully it will work out well before your yearly AP points expire.
"AP points member are like a hybrid version  meaning they will have the benefits of the DC points and as well the benefits of the AP points
For so far the current Club Connection is still valid and later on be replace with an program  where you can use the  AP or DC directly in some Marriott hotels (very similar to our current Club  Connection)"


----------



## Pepe (Jun 13, 2016)

dima said:


> Hi to fellow Phuket owners!
> I just enrolled my Phuket weeks.  I have several Platinum Phase 1 and Phase 2 weeks.
> All were enrolled with the same 3270 points allocation and can be traded for 100,000 MRP.
> One drawback that I had to cancel AP overlay program and have left with 1000 yearly AP points. I asked MVCAP representative about future of AP points and reply was that they are working on way to exchange AP points for DC points in the future. I just hope it works out well too as this amount insignificant for reservations.
> Anyway, this deal to join Phuket weeks to DC systems seems to be pretty nice offer!



Dima,
I do not fully understand what you mean with "One drawback that I had to cancel AP overlay program...". Could you explain?
Is it not possible to have Phuket weeks enrolled both in the AP overlay program and the DC program?
What will happen with the AP overlay program? Will they stop it?
If I own several Phuket weeks can I choose to enroll some in the DC program and keep the others in the AP overlay program?
I like the AP overlay program and I would not be so keen to sacrifice that program for the DC program. Which benefits do you see with the DC program compared to the AP overlay program?


----------



## Pepe (Jun 13, 2016)

bazzap said:


> They are working on it and hopefully it will work out well before your yearly AP points expire.
> "AP points member are like a hybrid version  meaning they will have the benefits of the DC points and as well the benefits of the AP points
> For so far the current Club Connection is still valid and later on be replace with an program  where you can use the  AP or DC directly in some Marriott hotels (very similar to our current Club  Connection)"



Bazzap,
Do I understand your comments correctly:
- At the moment you can not enroll the AP points into the DC program, but they are working on a solution? Timeframe?
- The current CC will be replaced with a new program? Will this happen already this year or when? Will the new program be Asia oriented like the current one or more global?
- Will the current and new CC program still be available as usual to Phuket week owners who decide to remain in the AP overlay program?

How is the contract you had to sign to enroll your Phuket weeks into the DC program (one or several pages)? Did you get time to review it before you signed it? Did it contain a paragraph that you had to waive your AP overlay program membership in order to be able to enroll your weeks in the DC program? Any other hot issues in the contract?


----------



## dima (Jun 13, 2016)

You can enroll some of your weeks to DC and keep others with AP program, but they told me that it doesn't make sense as club connection hotels are available for booking with DC points. I checked it and it looks like true for the most hotels I interested in Singapore, Hong Kong, Thailand and some others.
P.S. I have attached the blank termination agreement.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 13, 2016)

Pepe said:


> Bazzap,
> Do I understand your comments correctly:
> - At the moment you can not enroll the AP points into the DC program, but they are working on a solution? Timeframe?
> - The current CC will be replaced with a new program? Will this happen already this year or when? Will the new program be Asia oriented like the current one or more global?
> ...


My situation was simpler than some.
I only own Phuket Beach Club weeks, I did not own AP points, I was not in the CPOP AP Overlay programme but I was already in the DC programme with my other worldwide weeks.
So others may be better positioned to answer all your questions.
What I can say is that
The contract I signed was almost 50 pages! I could have reviewed it and possibly should have before signing. I have since gone through my copy though and found no issues of concern for my situation.
They do plan to have a facility to enrol on-line at the resort but it is not ready yet, so the paperwork has to be processed via Bangkok sales office for now.
You certainly do have to terminate your AP CPOP Overlay for PBC weeks you want to enrol in DC.
I can't comment on whether you can also keep other PBC weeks in AP CPOP Overlay.
I would be surprised if you can, but I don't really see what benefit there would be in mix & matching like this anyway.
For AP points owners, hopefully hopefully someone will be able to provide a further update soon.


----------



## Pepe (Jun 13, 2016)

dima said:


> You can enroll some of your weeks to DC and keep others with AP program, but they told me that it doesn't make sense as club connection hotels are available for booking with DC points. I checked it and it looks like true for the most hotels I interested in Singapore, Hong Kong, Thailand and some others.
> P.S. I have attached the blank termination agreement.



When I checked, last year, many of the CC hotels were cheaper to book with AP points than with DC points. I do not know if this difference still remains, but if yes, then it would be a reason to remain in the AP overlay program.
Which was your motivation to change to the DC program? Do you see any special benefits, which you do not have in the AP overlay program?
P.S. Thanks for posting the agreement!


----------



## rickxylon (Jun 13, 2016)

*II "Enrollment"?*

When can we expect to see these PBC weeks show up in our II accounts?


----------



## dima (Jun 13, 2016)

Pepe said:


> When I checked, last year, many of the CC hotels were cheaper to book with AP points than with DC points. I do not know if this difference still remains, but if yes, then it would be a reason to remain in the AP overlay program.
> Which was your motivation to change to the DC program? Do you see any special benefits, which you do not have in the AP overlay program?
> P.S. Thanks for posting the agreement!



I checked point prices for several hotels (including Singapore Marriott) and it was the same as with AP points. You can find the selection online it also includes some hotels that are not present in club connection list.
The other reason to change to DC was that it is easier to rent DC points then find a renter for AP points or phuket weeks.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 21, 2016)

Finally got there, CPOP Termination signed, DC enrollement document completed and signed. So my PBC weeks are on their way to being enrolled in The DC. It took some effort as here in Europe none of the sales staff were aware that the AP enrollement in the Overlay programme was required. Fortunately I was able to supply the termination document to them.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 21, 2016)

rickxylon said:


> When can we expect to see these PBC weeks show up in our II accounts?


I received my enrolment confirmation email last week and this also now shows in my MVC online account, but no sign yet of these weeks in my corporate II account.
I suspect from past experience it may take a couple of weeks.


----------



## Xpat (Jul 1, 2016)

Is there a way to recognize a phase 1 from a phase 2/3 using the deed number? Do the phase 1 contracts always have a unit number starting with 1, and phase 2/3 starting with 2 or 3? I currently own a phase 1 plat and the unit number starts with 1.


----------



## bazzap (Jul 1, 2016)

jpl88 said:


> Is there a way to recognize a phase 1 from a phase 2/3 using the deed number? Do the phase 1 contracts always have a unit number starting with 1, and phase 2/3 starting with 2 or 3? I currently own a phase 1 plat and the unit number starts with 1.


If there is a way to tell the phase from the deed number, I don't know it unfortunately.
The unit number on the deed, whether it starts with a 1 or 2 ... only identifies the unit which you nominally own for contractual purposes.
These are all genuine unit numbers though.


----------



## thegamebird (Jul 4, 2016)

*Advice on enrolling my PBC weeks here in Europe*

I'm traveling to Son Antem next week, and as has been mentioned on this thread we were advised by Owner Services in Cork that we can only enroll our PBC weeks when we are in resort. 

My questions are...

1) I have x2 Phase 2 PBC developer weeks that I wish to enrol - should this be ok and is there a deadline.  
2) I am travelling without the husband next week, will I still be able to enroll the weeks without him there (our ownership is as a couple). We're returning to Son Antem in August as a family so we'll wait if we have to. 
3) Is there anything I need to be aware of in terms of paperwork they need etc.
4) As we've already enrolled our Son Antem weeks, will we have to pay a fee?

Thanks for any help and guidance.


----------



## bazzap (Jul 4, 2016)

To the best of my knowledge, I have answered your questions below.
The Son Antem sales team should now be familiar with this process, so hopefully you will be able to enrol your 
PBC weeks there with no problem.



thegamebird said:


> I'm traveling to Son Antem next week, and as has been mentioned on this thread we were advised by Owner Services in Cork that we can only enroll our PBC weeks when we are in resort.
> 
> My questions are...
> 
> ...


----------



## thegamebird (Jul 4, 2016)

bazzap said:


> To the best of my knowledge, I have answered your questions below.
> The Son Antem sales team should now be familiar with this process, so hopefully you will be able to enrol your
> PBC weeks there with no problem.



Perfect - thank you so much! That's great news and my hubby will be happy there's no more money to pay MVC. And do you mind confirming for me that they'll be worth 3700 odd points per week, correct?


----------



## bazzap (Jul 4, 2016)

thegamebird said:


> Perfect - thank you so much! That's great news and my hubby will be happy there's no more money to pay MVC. And do you mind confirming for me that they'll be worth 3700 odd points per week, correct?


OK, good luck.
It is 3270 DC points per Platinum week, not 3700.
This is good though, as there is no MVC "skim" with PBC enrolment, so this gives you the same number of points that are required to book there during your season (with just the odd anomaly in Platinum Plus season)


----------



## thegamebird (Jul 4, 2016)

bazzap said:


> OK, good luck.
> It is 3270 DC points per Platinum week, not 3700.
> This is good though, as there is no MVC "skim" with PBC enrolment, so this gives you the same number of points that are required to book there during your season (with just the odd anomaly in Platinum Plus season)



Wonderful. I transposed the figures in my head, and yes it's a good rate and with no skim, for once, it feels like a good deal. We've certainly waited long enough! Thanks for all your help.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 5, 2016)

thegamebird said:


> Wonderful. I transposed the figures in my head, and yes it's a good rate and with no skim, for once, it feels like a good deal. We've certainly waited long enough! Thanks for all your help.



I enrolled my 3 PBC Weeks whilst at Son Antem recently ( was there from June 12th to July 3rd. Ask to speak with Gill Sarion - she knew what needed to be done to enroll.

If your weeks are already enrolled in the AP points overlay then you will need to terminate that enrollement. There is a special form for this. Son Antem were not aware of this and I had to supply the form for them to do this. As it was an electronic document that I supplied to Gill, other owners should be able to do this at Son Antem now.

All was completed before we left the resort to return home so it was very efficient.


----------



## thegamebird (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for their advice and help, and I thought it may be worth sharing my own experience of enrolling my 2 PBC weeks into the DC programme. 

I had it confirmed in writing prior to arriving on resort (Son Antem) that I would be able to enroll the weeks without my husband being there. Despite this they were reluctant to do so, and only after I was a little forceful about it did they allow me to do so (they said it was Ok as I was th 'lead' on the account). They also advised that if you have your PBC weeks listed with the resale bods in Florida that technically you can't enroll them, so if this is the case just drop the resale team an email and they'll remove them prior to enrolment. 

I met with a sales guy (Phil) but they didn't have my paperwork ready which was a little frustrating as they knew why I was there, but after waiting around an hour (and them trying to sell me an additional £20k week!) it was brought out for me to sign. What I found fascinating is that the sales people that I spoke with were UNAWARE that European owners could only enrol their PBC weeks on-site and not over the phone. In fact they went off to call Florida to confirm this whilst I was there. I actually felt for the sales guy as he told me he'd sent an owner home the previous week who'd try to enroll his weeks telling him to call Cork who would take care of it - clearly not! 

It's amazing that us owners share this kind of info with them - you'd think they'd know. Heh ho. Anyway, all paperwork done and today (2 weeks afterwards) I've received the mail advising that my weeks have now been enrolled. 

So not a wrinkle-free process but thanks to the information from TUG I was confident in my dealings with them.


----------



## bazzap (Jul 25, 2016)

thegamebird said:


> Thanks to everyone for their advice and help, and I thought it may be worth sharing my own experience of enrolling my 2 PBC weeks into the DC programme.
> 
> I had it confirmed in writing prior to arriving on resort (Son Antem) that I would be able to enroll the weeks without my husband being there. Despite this they were reluctant to do so, and only after I was a little forceful about it did they allow me to do so (they said it was Ok as I was th 'lead' on the account). They also advised that if you have your PBC weeks listed with the resale bods in Florida that technically you can't enroll them, so if this is the case just drop the resale team an email and they'll remove them prior to enrolment.
> 
> ...


Well done - a great result even if, as you say, rather tortuous getting there.
There are certainly some of the sales team at the resort who know that you can only enrol on site, sadly it seems that this knowledge is not shared amongst all.
TUG members are ahead of the game once again.


----------



## catharsis (Aug 27, 2016)

ccpinternational said:


> For week 52, one need more than 6000pts to book．　Ｉ am wondering how many points one can get from Phase II platinum plus week.





Seagila said:


> I'm considering the purchase of a resale week at PBC.
> 
> For the same purchase price, I can get an Annual Phase 1 Platinum (wks 1-20, 39-52) or EOY Phase 1 Platinum+ (wks 51/52).
> 
> ...





bazzap said:


> As you say, it is a shame you missed the April 2016 deadline.
> We have just enrolled our developer and resale week there, Platinum Phase 1 and Platinum Phase 2 - the DC Points allocation is 3270 (Platinum + is huge, by comparison)



Can anyone confirm what the DC point value of an enrolled Plat+ Week in PBC actually is?  (and ideally also confirm that the MF is the same as a 'normal' week?)

thinking of getting an PBC Plat+ week but would want to know how many points it would be if I enrolled in the future.

Also (and as an aside) DO I recall correctly that last time I was at PBC there was no attempt by MVCI to sell me anything (as an existing owner elsewhere in MVCI) and perhaps even no MVCI sales presence ? 

I do remebert Anantara vacation club sales effort was going strong outside.


----------



## dima (Aug 27, 2016)

All weeks valued the same 3270 DC points.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 27, 2016)

Anantara certainly have a very visible sales operation and they poached quite a few of the MVC sales team.
However the PBC MVC sales team are also very active.
They have been totally focused on selling Asia Pacific Points in recent years, but they are now gearing up for promoting the "Global" Points Programme.




catharsis said:


> .
> 
> Also (and as an aside) DO I recall correctly that last time I was at PBC there was no attempt by MVCI to sell me anything (as an existing owner elsewhere in MVCI) and perhaps even no MVCI sales presence ?
> 
> I do remebert Anantara vacation club sales effort was going strong outside.


----------



## catharsis (Aug 27, 2016)

dima said:


> All weeks valued the same 3270 DC points.



Even Plat+ (Phase 2 week 51/52) Weeks?


----------



## bazzap (Aug 28, 2016)

catharsis said:


> Even Plat+ (Phase 2 week 51/52) Weeks?


I believe that Platinum Plus is a designation for Points usage (and indeed very high at 6030)
I own Platinum Phase 1 (which allows week Christmas/New Year bookings) and Platinum Phase 2 (which does not allow Christmas/New Year bookings) 
Both of these are valued at 3270 Points.


----------

